# Dutch Flower



## DigitalScape (Oct 27, 2009)

This flower (Hollyhock) was quite abundant in Amsterdam along the streets -- I saw several different colors.  It had a flower buds like a hibiscus, and multiple flowers on the stalk like a gladiolus. C&C is welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## Hardrock (Oct 31, 2009)

Great shots! Nice colors and focus. :thumbup:


----------

